# Maumee Walleye Run Help!!!!



## ohioangler88 (Mar 2, 2010)

Guys, I am a first year Maumee fisherman. I have March 25-27 off to go up to the river and fish. I have just went to the local gander mountain and purchased lots of 3 and 4 inch grubs. Please let me know what else I will need for a successful week of walleye fishing.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

ask the guys in the nw section. bunch of good guys.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

NW ohio section will have the best advice, but since you probably check this thread waiting for a response here ill give you the main idea right here. late march should be pretty decent and 3-4 inch grubs are a good choice. use floating jigheads on a 30 inch or so leader. pink, chartruese, and white body/red tail is what i have my best luck on, but black also works really well in muddy water. white, orange, and yellow also get their fair share of fish so try out different colors if you have them. 3/8-3/4oz weight is typical depending on flow, but ive found myself using as light as a quarter ounce or over an ounce again depending on river flow. 1/2 or 5/8 is what i throw the most. use enough weight to keep your rig on the bottom, but not too much or you will snag a lot more than you already will. cast out, close your bail, and let the current carry your rig along the bottom. ideally you should always feel your line ticking across the rocks. if you come across a spot where your line isnt ticking anymore, lower your rod as this is a hole and it may hold fish in the bottom of the hole. a fish can either feel like a light rattle or your line gets a bit heavier, but when in doubt set the hook. best way i describe the hit to first timers i take out is something just doesnt feel right. eventually they pick it up and learn whats a fish, whats more rocks, whats weeds, and whats a tangle of lines on the bottom. if you feel a hard strike, then it is likely one of the several trash fish maumee has to offer (carp, buffalo, suckers, quillback, shad, ...), but ive had plenty of walleye slam the bait rather than just a light strike as they usually do. hope that helps ya!


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

I use carolina rig with 3in twister tails (glow) floater heads and about a 3 foot leader just cast up the river about 10 o-clock postion and let drift down river but dont let it drift down to far dont get tangeled up with other fishermen, just use weight to tickel the bottom keep your rod tip high to feal the sinker bounce on the bottom and hope for a pull on your line plan on lots of snags so take lots of floater heads and sinkers and such good luck


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

i think there is no rhyme or reason to what color you use or what ur throwing, was just up there from tues til yesterday. caught fish on grubs of all colors, a few caught on flies that i tied for the eyes, the caught a few on walleye tubes. as long as you bait is getting in front of fish you will get them. but that aslo takes time spent on the river to know where they stack up at. yesterday was perfect example i had my limit by 1045, 2 guys to the right of me each had 2 fish, didnt see any fish pulled from the left of me. i was out on bluegrass island and ol' clarence who sells gear by the river said i was the first limit he saw come off the island that day. a big thing you'll need to do, since this is your first year, is observe where fish are being pulled from and slide down as those guys get their limits or beat them to that spot the next morning


----------

